# UPDATED: Returning the saw.



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Always good to know what can be trusted


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the review. Love your videos and I look forward to hearing about any alignment/elevation issues you might experience.


----------



## EdgewaterWW (Feb 19, 2014)

wondering about the Dust Collection is it good? does it need add-ons?

Thanks for the review


----------



## woodknots (Mar 12, 2008)

I've had this saw for 3 years now and had no complaints with it. I've cut many a board feet with from soft to extremely hard woods. the only con would be the fence system.


----------



## carver1942 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have this saw also. I like the saw, but unfortunately I got one of the bad ones with the blade shift. Good luck with your new saw.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

Jay: I don't know why you would replace your saw with one that is equal to what you already have.
I would have thought you would get one with more hp.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Aligning to the miter slot is only one part of the issue, staying aligned is the other. And some have trouble keeping the fence aligned. These problems have plagued Rigid for 2 saw generations over how many years … if any other brand had half as many problems you'd never hear a kind word about them but people keep gambling on these.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## ontheworkbench (Feb 10, 2014)

I thought you with a relatively new Porter Cable table saw in your videos; just out of curiosity did it fail on you?


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I've been following a forum topic about the alignment/elevation issues, and it looks like Ridgid might finally have a "fix" for it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gr8 picture and detailed review. Sounds like a good saw


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

Post updated. Taking it back.


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

I feel fortunate that I was able to dispose of my R4512. It had too many problems. From what I read, there's a lot more with problems than without.

So, what do you think will be your next saw?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I don't understand how some saws can have this issue and not others. My suspicion is the flaw is present in all of them but maybe worse in some, and that some owners just don't notice.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Pretty good saw if you get a good one ? Cmon now, go get you a table saw,(won't find it at the bork)


----------



## malcolmc (Mar 9, 2012)

I had the same issue but what was diagnosed as a bad trunion on mine was probably the pulley working itself loose. I think that may have been the cause of all the alignment issues I had. Once that was fixed, the saw has worked fine.


----------



## BeeFarmer (Feb 20, 2014)

I have this saw, bought 2/15/14 it had the dreaded problem. Ridgid sent me a new trunnion, swapped it out, took 4 hours and a small shop press, now it's within 0.001.5 with the miter slot and has stayed. I have a forum topic "The Ridgid 4512" it details the fix.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

Bummer, that's a real pain.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

BeeFarmer. How long do you think it would be in a repair shop if you didn't replace the trunnion yourself.
Lots of these saws out there, all with the same problem. I don't have a press to do the work you did, and I would guess a lot of others would just say screw it and take it back. I am in need of a new saw, my 113 Craftsman is 25 years old and not getting any younger. I looked at the Ridgid, but with those problems, I will stay away.
Jay was rite to take it back. Who wants to screw around with replacing major parts on a new saw.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

I didn't know the R4512 had broken trunion problems. This was one of the final contenders when I was upgrading my saw. It had really good reviews but in the end I went with an old Unisaw that I rebuilt. Glad I did because blade alignment is much easier with cabinet mounted trunions. Really glad now, I don' need to mess with a broken trunion.


----------



## Mainewoods (Feb 27, 2011)

I just thought I would chime in with my experience with this saw which so far to date has been all good. I have had the saw roughly 4 years and it saw heavy use for the first two years until I upgraded. It is still in use in my shop, where it lives with a dado set on it. Now it only gets used to cut 3/4" dados in sheet goods however. Initially it was the main saw in my small shop where I make mostly case goods. It has cut up piles of MDO ply for cases and hard maple for face frames. My experience with it has been very good. I now use a much bigger cabinet saw as the main saw in the shop but for a price under $500 I can't say enough good things about this saw. It does have limitations but usually if I found them I was doing something that this saw was probably not designed to do. I used to cut a lot of green red oak on it fresh from my bandsaw mill and at times that would bind it up if I was burying the whole blade and wasn't careful. I would certainly recommend it as a good step for someone looking to step up from a compact contractor saw and needs more acuraccy and power.

Adam


----------

